# Bristol Anarchist Bookfair - Saturday 13th September



## Kevicious (Sep 9, 2008)

The first one round 'ere for 15 years, all the info is here:


http://www.bristolanarchistbookfair.org/timetable.html


----------



## hermitical (Sep 9, 2008)

bugger off to Russia you stinking red


----------



## Kevicious (Sep 9, 2008)

Russian anarchist bookfair is the following Saturday.

Check out

http://www.russiananarchistbookfair.com


----------



## Zaskar (Sep 9, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> Russian anarchist bookfair is the following Saturday.
> 
> Check out
> 
> http://www.russiananarchistbookfair.com



Much lolling.


----------



## Geri (Sep 13, 2008)

Will probably pop down to this about 2ish. Where's the nearest pub?


----------



## Zaskar (Sep 13, 2008)

Geri said:


> Will probably pop down to this about 2ish. Where's the nearest pub?



Opiate of the people anyone?

Might go with my hugest camera just to freak all the nervous lefties.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 13, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> Might go with my hugest camera just to freak all the nervous lefties.



Still a fucking tout then?


----------



## big eejit (Sep 13, 2008)

Geri said:


> Will probably pop down to this about 2ish. Where's the nearest pub?



Nearest pub is probably the Duke of York. Worth going along just for that.


----------



## Zaskar (Sep 13, 2008)

Isambard said:


> Still a fucking tout then?



Well, still a film maker who enjoys supporting local campaigns and sensible activism - same thing to some of you idiots apparently.

I am sure there was a simialr event 2 years back too - wasnt there ?


----------



## Isambard (Sep 13, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> Well, still a film maker who enjoys supporting local campaigns and sensible activism



Sensible activism meaning grassing over nothing in a fit of pique, getting indymedia people arrested at their place of work
and their servers siezed just before a major political action.

You are a coppers nark, a fucking disgrace and if you turn up at the bookfair waving your camera around I hope you aren't made welcome.


----------



## Zaskar (Sep 13, 2008)

Isambard said:


> Sensible activism meaning grassing over nothing in a fit of pique, getting indymedia people arrested at their place of work
> and their servers siezed just before a major political action.
> 
> You are a coppers nark, a fucking disgrace and if you turn up at the bookfair waving your camera around I hope you aren't made welcome.



I will go where I fucking please you irrelevant child,  and as for pique, listen to yourself sweetie.  

Grow up or come talk to my face you coward.


----------



## Geri (Sep 13, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Nearest pub is probably the Duke of York. Worth going along just for that.



I don't think I know it. I used to go to the community centre for Young Socialist meetings and we would go to the Old Fox afterwards but it's closed down now. Pretty sure there are some other pubs closer. I usually go to the Miners Arms or the Victoria - the Farm is good but too far away.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 13, 2008)

A coward is someone who sorts out his personal grievences by grassing and letting the nice policeman sort it out, whatever the wider consequences fo those not involved in the persnal spat.

Please don't PM me again Zaskar.

Anyway, hope Bristol has a nice bookfair.


----------



## Geri (Sep 13, 2008)

Fucks sake, have missed this now as we thought it was on until 7 and now it's fucking shut. I looked at the programme as well this morning but I didn't twig. that it ended at 5. Now I am ready to go out and there is nowhere to go to.


----------



## Zaskar (Sep 13, 2008)

Isambard said:


> A coward is someone who sorts out his personal grievences by grassing and letting the nice policeman sort it out, whatever the wider consequences fo those not involved in the persnal spat.
> 
> Please don't PM me again Zaskar.
> 
> ...


----------



## the button (Sep 13, 2008)

Saying "capiche" at the end would have made you sound even more like a gangster.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 13, 2008)

Geri said:


> Fucks sake, have missed this now as we thought it was on until 7 and now it's fucking shut. I looked at the programme as well this morning but I didn't twig. that it ended at 5. Now I am ready to go out and there is nowhere to go to.



Maybe you could go to the post-bookfair piss-up/benefit gig at The Plough.  

(-Starts at 8pm, apparently.)


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 13, 2008)

We are, we're off this second. Maybe see you there?


----------



## Geri (Sep 13, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Maybe you could go to the post-bookfair piss-up/benefit gig at The Plough.
> 
> (-Starts at 8pm, apparently.)



Yeah, just waiting for Topdog to ring and then we are off out.

I'm going to miss X Factor


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 13, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> We are, we're off this second. Maybe see you there?



Sorry, but I'm shattered tonight.  (Long day, including a funeral/wake.) 

Have fun though.


----------



## JTG (Sep 13, 2008)

I went. Was OK but made me want to eat meat and kill mammals for fun as well


----------



## the button (Sep 13, 2008)

JTG said:


> I went. Was OK but made me want to eat meat and kill mammals for fun as well



Yeah, they'll do that. I'd been a vegan for 4-5 years until my first London anarchist bookfair, but the experience forced me to eat a pork pie.


----------



## JTG (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not unsympathetic to most of the stuff there today. Just don't see how anyone from outside the tiny anarcho ghetto would relate to practically any of it - or many of the people there.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 14, 2008)

Why would an anarchist book fair make you want to eat a pork pie? 


( still shagging the vegan punk by the way. )


----------



## JTG (Sep 14, 2008)

cos all the vegan types are so annoying


----------



## Isambard (Sep 14, 2008)

Two of my closest mates are vegans. I have them round my house for tea as well and it is no hassles to cook for them. I know where they are coming from and they know I eat meat, not a huge issue. In fact they slag off vegetarians more than people like me who like nothing better than munching into an ickle wickle baaaaaa-lamb.


----------



## Geri (Sep 14, 2008)

We got a family bucket of Lickin' Chicken on the way home 

Good thing no vegan anarchists were looking.


----------



## JTG (Sep 14, 2008)

Isambard said:


> Two of my closest mates are vegans. I have them round my house for tea as well and it is no hassles to cook for them. I know where they are coming from and they know I eat meat, not a huge issue. In fact they slag off vegetarians more than people like me who like nothing better than munching into an ickle wickle baaaaaa-lamb.



I don't think you're seeing my point tbh


----------



## Isambard (Sep 14, 2008)

Can't you just turn off when you see vegans then?

I mean, its just another middle class consumerist lifestyle choice like any other innit.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Sep 14, 2008)

how did it go?


----------



## the button (Sep 14, 2008)

Isambard said:


> I mean, its just another middle class consumerist lifestyle choice like any other innit.



I have no problem with it in this respect. It's somewhat annoying when its adherents confuse it with politics, however.


----------



## JTG (Sep 14, 2008)

Isambard said:


> Can't you just turn off when you see vegans then?
> 
> I mean, its just another middle class consumerist lifestyle choice like any other innit.



But then I'd have to look at the anarchists promoting nationalist politics, or the anarchist hunt sabs demanding the police 'enforce the ban' etc etc

Quite liked the book publisher stands, Afed, CW, IWW & LCAP. A lot of the rest was a load of shite though.

ETA: don't even get me started on the primmos


----------



## Isambard (Sep 14, 2008)

What sort of nationalist shite do Bristol anarchists push then Jittug?
Most of the anarchists I know locally are really anti nationalist big time.

And wannabe anarcho hunt sabbers asking the nice policeman to enforce the ban on fox hunting is political bankruptcy, have they no self respect?

What is a primmo? I am imagining a device using lighter fluid to dangerously extract illegal dugs.


----------



## hermitical (Sep 16, 2008)

primitivists...


----------



## JTG (Sep 16, 2008)

Isambard said:


> What sort of nationalist shite do Bristol anarchists push then Jittug?
> Most of the anarchists I know locally are really anti nationalist big time.
> 
> And wannabe anarcho hunt sabbers asking the nice policeman to enforce the ban on fox hunting is political bankruptcy, have they no self respect?
> ...



all nationalism is bad until we start talking about Ireland, Palestine, the Basque country etc etc

confused

Primmos are primativists, they think we should all live in trees and that


----------



## Isambard (Sep 17, 2008)

Nationalism f the opressed versus that of the Opressor innit Jittug.
But ultimately on a hiding to nothing as class interest will conflict sooner or later.

See don't just make double entendres when I'm up.


----------



## JTG (Sep 17, 2008)

I know that - it's still bollocks though


----------



## steve0223 (Sep 18, 2008)

hiya

we have got a feedback form here:

http://bristol.indymedia.org/attachments/sep2008/bookfair_feedback_form.doc

If the composition of the workshops wasn't how u felt it should have been then suggestions for next year (or for events before that) will be a good thing. I helped with the bookfair and we basically weren't inundated with class struggle workshops,. More would be welcomed. Also as a organising collective we had meetings where we would look at the proposals and argue what should and shouldn't be included. And several of us are interested in ecological issues +  permaculture, think it is well interesting, relevent and important, alongside class struggle.

But if people want a different set up then they are welcome to come to the pre event meetings and argue for what they believe in

best
s


----------

